# Is this aquarium safe?



## UncommonPleco (Dec 1, 2017)

New 55 gallon with 3/8” beveled glass, framed bottom but rimless top, and a 2” glass brace at the top center. All of of panels are out of level and not square. 

This comes from a major manufacturer. Is it safe structurally? Would you run it? The second picture is what bothers me being that there’s 2” of seam we can’t see, and as it tapers it gets worse. 

Thanks.


----------



## MAK0003 (Sep 1, 2019)

I wouldn't. With gravel and water alone, you'll be putting 600-750 pounds in the tank (depending how much gravel you use, and how much your water weighs- it's 10-12 pounds per gallon.)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jan 19, 2019)

Unless you can't get a replacement or refund...it would be a shame to not utilise it.

Maybe a paludarium...less weight load & less water involved


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

MAK0003 said:


> I wouldn't. With gravel and water alone, you'll be putting 600-750 pounds in the tank (depending how much gravel you use, and how much your water weighs- it's* 10-12* pounds per gallon.)



Actually it's 8.34 pounds but close enough. LOL


----------



## Den Socling (Sep 10, 2018)

This is off topic but many years ago I had an aquarium that was around 29 gallons. One day the front pealed off and dumped everything onto the floor. We picked up the fish and put them into our toddlers wading pool. Most survived until I got a new tank but it was stressful for all.


----------



## NCHornet (Sep 9, 2019)

If you bought this as a new tank I would take it back and inspect others before leaving the store. Care to tell us which manufacturer let this slide out the door?
Later
NCH 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

